# six pound flounder



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

i gigged a six pound flounder with my polespear

well i was usin it as a gig

we were in about six inches of water and it was a little windy

but i barely saw this monster and got him

srry no pics at the moment but will try later


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

very cool, man. i love that feeling when you (I) see a good fish and your (my) heart stops and you (I) hold your (my)breath.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

About how many inches is a 6lb flounder? I never judge my fish by weight. I see a difference of about 50/50 of the people who normaly post flounder reports on here. Half describe there catch by weight and the other half describe there biggest by length. I cant visualise (sp) a 6 lb flounder but she sounds like a real good one. Congrats.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty "Hoss" sounding Flounder! Can't wait for a pic. Did you say you did happen to get one of it? That'll sure feed a few for dinner! Great job!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats a few sammiches there...congrats!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (7/18/2009)*About how many inches is a 6lb flounder? I never judge my fish by weight. I see a difference of about 50/50 of the people who normaly post flounder reports on here. Half describe there catch by weight and the other half describe there biggest by length. I cant visualise (sp) a 6 lb flounder but she sounds like a real good one. Congrats.


I don't think length and weight always coinside. I've caught some 25 inchers that varied in weight by 2-3 pounds. Sometimes they are narrow/and slender. And sometimes they can be wider/thicker even though the same length. Don't know why? Male/Female? Underfed? All I know is they all taste the same.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I gigged a flounder that was 23 inches on the spot. He weighed 4 pounds 12 ounces. 

The same weekend my buddy caught on hook and line in a tournament that was just over 24 inches and weighed in at 6.15 pounds. This was the official tournament weight.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Man that sounds like a nice flounder good job!Would like to see pics of the monster :clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Breath taking for sure! Bet it was some mighty fine eating too!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------

